# Prayers and good thoughts needed



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Piper goes in for her dental and tooth extraction in the morning. Of course I'm a bit nervous even though I love this vet and her whole staff. Thanks!


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

I'm sure everything will go smoothly, but thinking of her!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Piper will be in my thoughts


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Sending positive vibes your way Piper! X


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Keep us updated please!


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Good luck!! I'm sure everything will run smoothly she's in great hands. Hope she is too sore when she comes round the wee soul. I'll be thinking of her !


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Having had 7 teeth pulled, I feel for her. Dogs get over the extractions MUCH sooner than humans!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i'll be thinking about you and Piper tomorrow. I'm sure all will go fine, but let us know when you hear back how she did


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Poor little Piper, hope it all goes well!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Thoughts and Prayers! 

Please keep Scarlett in your thoughts and prayers as she is getting spayed today!


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Thinking of Piper this morning with prayers and good thoughts. I'm sure all will go well and her mouth will feel so much better after it's done.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Vet just called. Piper is awake and enjoying some lap time with one of the techs. Her temp is low and she's not ready to come home yet. She had several extractions, but they weren't able to do the x-rays as her heart rate suddenly dropped and the vet stopped the anesthesia immediately. (thank goodness). Bad news, she will have to go to a vet dentist for much more work and extractions, not to mention $$$$. Such is the price of rescuing! But we love her and she brings us much joy.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh uggg! Your vet sounds great though. 

I had a greyhound that was spayed after I got her. I told the vet that greys have problems with general anesthesia. He called me in a panic, saying the dog was only breathing 2 times a minute! I gave him the phone number of the vet that took care of the rescue grays, and he walked him through the antidote. She turned out fine, but scared the heck out of the vet and me!!!


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Wow! Really scary. I wonder if it's related to the low body fat. Piper is slim like a tiny greyhound. I'm NOT looking forward to going through this again. I know I'll be in tears. But it has to be done. She lost weight yesterday and has a dry cough, but otherwise is spunky and hungry.


----------

